

Why Docker? Why Not Chef? - datums
http://blog.relateiq.com/why-docker-why-not-chef/

======
dekhn
Have you ever changed the configuration of an NFS mount point in chef, puppet,
or cfengine, after the NFS mount point got wedged?

They all fail in various ways (either fail to change the mountpoint, hang
forever, or leave the state in some unspecified condition).

